# Hello!



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello, everyone! I'm Churro, a young writer (and artist) looking to share my stories and find people with similar interests. I mainly write high fantasy, psychological, and philosophical stories. I also  dabble in other genres like sci-fi, slice of life, and romance. 

I've been writing practically my whole life but I have been suffering from a _long _block.  However, I feel I'm finally being inspired again and I've gotten back  into writing, so I'm hoping this forum will help me keep it up!

I cant wait to explore the forum. See you guys around!


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 10784


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome Churro. I discovered this awesome community a month ago and I love it. Friendly folks, all bases covered as far as help, support and explanations of things and an abundance of different forums. I've been posting in online forums for many years and this is the first time I've experienced such a high volume of individuals with respect for language and their fellow grammar enthusiasts.


----------



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

@escorial: Haha! Nice one. 

@PaperbackWriter: Thanks, that's great to hear! :redface2:


----------



## PiP (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Churro and welcome to our creative community. I note from your intro you are an artist, what type of things do you like to draw? Don't forget to check out our Visual Arts  Forum


----------



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you! I like to draw manga illustrations, mostly. But I also venture out into things like cartoons and realism. :redface2:
Oh, I'll definitely check it out! Thanks again!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello Miss Churo! Nice to meet ya! : D

Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory as well as the competitions we have here. I'm sure you'll find both useful!

Cheers!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi churro! Welcome to the forum.  I like to draw as well! What manga do you like?


----------



## Hairball (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello! Pull up a chair, prop your feet up, and enjoy!

If you have any questions, there's always a mentor or two around, so feel free to PM any of us!

I look forward to seeing your work. I wish I could draw. I did a paint-by-number thing as a kid once and it turned out looking like a really pathetic Picasso.

LOL! Enjoy yourself! This is an awesome place!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Dec 5, 2015)

I tried to tell my girlfriend that I can't draw anything if my life depended on it. She told me to draw a stick man. When she looked at it, she slowly removed the pencil from my hand and just sighed.

Anyway, welcome to the forums. This place is great for those who are just starting or those who have years of writing under their belts. Everyone here (that I have seen anyway) wants to see the others succeed. That is why we all do our best to help out any way we can.

Trust me, the more you come around and see how respectful and helpful the people are, the more you'll like this place.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 5, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I tried to tell my girlfriend that I can't draw anything if my life depended on it. She told me to draw a stick man. When she looked at it, she slowly removed the pencil from my hand and just sighed.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forums. This place is great for those who are just starting or those who have years of writing under their belts. Everyone here (that I have seen anyway) wants to see the others succeed. That is why we all do our best to help out any way we can.
> 
> Trust me, the more you come around and see how respectful and helpful the people are, the more you'll like this place.



Yes! Everyone is respectful. Even those of us who have to critique your work, we're kind, respectful, helpful and encouraging. For me, it's Heaven on Earth, and I hope to help you see that too.

I do hope you're as happy as I am to be here. You will love it!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 8, 2015)

Good to meet you, Churro.


----------

